# Leroy got his wings, RIP



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

Leroy lost his battle and is swimming with all of the other beautiful bettas at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Julie.


----------



## Blazer23 (Apr 21, 2011)

Sorry about Leroy.


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Fishy & Blazer.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Leroy.


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks DQ! He'll always be very special as he was my first betta!


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

awe...:-(...
I am so sorry about leroy.


----------

